# Services wanted: man (or woman!) with van in Fuengirola



## capriol (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello All,

So this thread relates somewhat to my last thread where I was pickpocketed in Fuengirola. My wallet was stolen, including my driving licence, and therefore on this trip I've been unable to rent a car!

I need to collect some things from AKI. Some wood, a large worktop (3 or 4m), and some other minor tings. I'm looking for somebody with a van to help take the stuff from AKI in Fuengirola to my house in Torreblanca tomorrow (or tonight if possible).

If you can help please reply to this message SNIP>

Nick


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Nick. Here are three that work out of Fuengirola, even small loads for a short distance:

Hire Your Local Man and Van Removals Specialists

Removals

Nicks Removals man and van removals & storage Malaga


----------



## capriol (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks AllHeart. 

I couldn't get anything arranged with those three, but I'll keep trying.

On a separate note, I need to find a big stationers like Staples in the UK, but near Fuengirola or on the train line here. Any ideas?

Nick


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

You're welcome. I didn't know you have Staples in the UK. It's got a monopoly in Ontario. It's fantastic! I haven't found anything remotely like it here. 

Here are two more van companies out of Fuengirola:

http://www.vibbo.com/malaga/portesampmudanzas/a79332872/?ca=29_s&st=a&c=71

http://www.vibbo.com/malaga/portes/a84829029/?ca=29_s&st=a&c=71

Edit to add: I just looked at the UK Staples site and they gave a link to the Spanish Staples site. Here it is:

http://www.kalamazoo.es/?icid=ft:sn


----------

